# My G220 is dead!



## rojer386

I bought my G220 DA around 2008/2009 second hand and last night it gave up. It has only had a set of brushes in that time.

It cut out all of a sudden, like the power had been cut to the machine. I stripped it down and the brushes look fine but I think it maybe time for a new DA.

Anyone moved from a G220 to the likes of a Rupes LHR15 and give any advice on whether this is a good move to make or not?


----------



## nbray67

rojer386 said:


> I bought my G220 DA around 2008/2009 second hand and last night it gave up. It has only had a set of brushes in that time.
> 
> It cut out all of a sudden, like the power had been cut to the machine. I stripped it down and the brushes look fine but I think it maybe time for a new DA.
> 
> Anyone moved from a G220 to the likes of a Rupes LHR15 and give any advice on whether this is a good move to make or not?


I went from a DAS6 to a Vertool Force Drive Rojer and love it, nearly sold it as I only ever use it when we change cars to do the initial one stage polish but decided to keep it, for now.


----------



## BrianGT

I moved from a generic D/A from Halfords to a Rupes LHR15 and the difference in quality is amazing. It is superbly smooth and it's quiet.

The only thing I would stress is that if you have a curvy car it can stall even after doing the "washer mod" and tbh I should have bought the LHR75 for my MX5. That extra bit of throw is actually a lot.

Good luck.


----------



## kentphil

Check you have not got a broken wire at the end of your power cord where it enters the machine.

My da did what yours did, I opened it up, cut 4 inches out of the cord end then refitted it to the machine - instant action.

Worth a look unless you want to pull the trigger on getting a new machine.

Hope it helps.


----------



## rojer386

kentphil said:


> Check you have not got a broken wire at the end of your power cord where it enters the machine.
> 
> My da did what yours did, I opened it up, cut 4 inches out of the cord end then refitted it to the machine - instant action.
> 
> Worth a look unless you want to pull the trigger on getting a new machine.
> 
> Hope it helps.


I think I will give this a go, nothing to lose with it as right now it is only destined for the bin.

Thanks


----------



## rojer386

I ordered a Rupes LHR15 MK3 last night. Very excited to try it out and see how much more competent a machine it is over the G220.


----------



## [email protected]

The Rupes is a great machine try it with the microfibre pads from LC and the megs microfibre cutting compound it will cut almost as fast as a rotary and finish better.


----------



## BrianGT

rojer386 said:


> I ordered a Rupes LHR15 MK3 last night. Very excited to try it out and see how much more competent a machine it is over the G220.


They are quiet and smooth and I am sure you will love it. :thumb:

The Rupes yellow pad is fantastic on that machine.


----------



## rojer386

Almost all online retailers I would use were sold out of the complete kits. I ordered from Shop n Shine using their 10% off for DW members. I could only order the machine on its own but added a yellow and green pad with the corresponding recommended compounds.


----------



## BrianGT

rojer386 said:


> Almost all online retailers I would use were sold out of the complete kits. I ordered from Shop n Shine using their 10% off for DW members. I could only order the machine on its own but added a yellow and green pad with the corresponding recommended compounds.


Those pads will get you a long way.


----------



## Walesy.

Ahhh..wish I had seen this, I got a great deal at powertools and they sent alot more as they forgot the first time.

Its a great machine, I bought this too, to work along side my Mille for enhancing work only. Love them both!


----------

